# Serveur telnet ou ssh sur MacOS X.



## SuperCed (17 Mai 2002)

Je voudrais mettre un serveur telnet ou ssh sur mon G4 sous MacOS X.
Dois-je installer un sift special ou dois-je seulement l'activer?
Comment?
Est-ce qu'un guest pourra se connecter en telnet? Comment faire pour qu'il ne puisse justement pas le faire?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (17 Mai 2002)

Tu vas dans les Préfs. Systèmes &gt; Partage &gt; Application 

et là, tu as Permettre l'ouverture distante..

Cela ouvre tout simplement le server SSH

A partir de la, peux se conencter en SSH à ton ordi toutes personnes possédant un compte utilisateur sur ton ordinateur avec un mot de passe.

Aucun guest ne pourra se connecter à ton ordi et encore moins en telnet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

Tu peux aussi afficher un message d'accueille quand qqun se connecte sur ton mac en éditant (ou créant) le fichier /etc/issue.net et en enlevant le # devant #Banner /etc/issue.net dans le fichier /etc/sshd_config


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

voir Cosx.org

[04 juin 2002 : message édité par matgeneration]


----------

